# A poem from the heart of the undecided



## Key Key (Sep 30, 2008)

I am loosing my mind
waiting for the time
so to find myself
in the arms of someone else

Killing me at my early age
the the simpleness of a turning page
What to disappear for a while
go farther mile after mile

With the tears I cry
I run away and hid
A clouded mind only sees fog
As if watching smoke from a burning log

There is no point on what my heart tells
Just can deal this the breaking of my hell
I just want to love as much as I can
With out force a 20 yr plan

I am truly at a loss
Feel like I'm so easy to Toss 
Just want to be happy with out tears
I just want to get through all the years

Love and support aren't worth much
You can only trust yourself your touch.
I just want my life to advance
hoping other will take a chance

I will not hurt you
I will not let you fall
I will not desert you
I want to be their for it all

I will not ask you to rush you to follow though
or make you do what you don't want to do
I will await no matter what you choose
Even if we split so you have figure out you

I don't know how else to talk to you about this
All I know is I just want you and your kiss
A wanted touch of two heart together
Just right now all I see is cloudy weather

My love is true not matter what you say
I'm not like other girls who will fuck you over and throw you away
I'm not like other girls who think their better that everyone 
I'll o whatever you want or anything just so WE can have some fun.

I understand you lack of trust 
and I will be here to wait because I love you so much
I don't want to loose you even if just friends
I will always be there and love to the very end.

Depending of the kind of end that comes
depends on the strength to go to and from
Either way time will heal 
I will always be here no matter what the deal!

I end this with a kiss of my heart
hope that we will never part
but if we do I will understand
I will be here if you again if take my hand.

To everyone out there with hearts as pure as mine
Don't rush, be patient and take your time.
allow love to get you through
at this point it's my only option of what I can do....

I love you 


*I wrote this as how I really feel, I don't know if I will made any impressions but to every one who is in love I hope you all only the truly best*


----------

